# What Fertilizer to use on grass fields that you want alfala/grass to grow?



## jazz1man (Feb 24, 2012)

Want mixed grass and alfalfa fields for cow grazing and for hay for winter. New to all this farming stuff, raising beef for freezer.
Trying to find a fertilizer that will not kill the grass or alfalfa?
Im sure this is an easy one for all the pros

Thanks for your assistance..


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

First, I would be VERY careful trying to graze alfalfa. You can bloat cattle on alfalfa very easily. Second, as long as your using gradual fertilizer you shouldnt have to worry about killing anything. Its hard to answer this question because its pretty vague so I'm not sure exactly how much grazing or mowing your gonna be doing. If your gonna do it both. I would hit it pretty hard. Part of it also has to do with where you live as well. Didnt areas would suggest different things.


----------



## cowgirljesse (Jun 7, 2011)

You need to take a soil test on the field you intend to fertilize exact nutrient requirements. This will help you in the long run as you'll be able to apply exactly what the crop needs and not over apply any nutrients. Is this field already established or are you planting a new seeding of alfalfa/OG? Where are you located?


----------



## jazz1man (Feb 24, 2012)

Central ohio and the fields are already established growing (used to be cattle farm about 15 years ago)...maybe it would be best to to fertilize for weeds and let it go????


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

jazz1man said:


> Central ohio and the fields are already established growing (used to be cattle farm about 15 years ago)...maybe it would be best to to fertilize for weeds and let it go????


Fertilizing for weeds might be similar to calling an incomplete pass play in football.

Fertilizers applied at recommended rated based on analysis of soil from your alfalfa/grass meadows will not kill the grass or alfalfa. Have you taken a soil sample and had it analyzed? If not, locate your county extension office and visit the county ag agent to learn how to do this.

If I read correctly, you state that the forage is already established and growing. Properly fertilizing a grass/alfalfa mixed forage system is a bit more complex than fertilizing monoculture grass or alfalfa. The grass needs applied nitrogen in order to grow, whereas alfalfa can obtain its nitrogen by way of Rhizobia that exist on alfalfa roots and take nitrogen from the air and convert it to a form directly utilized by the alfalfa. However, nitrogen applied for the grass will also be used by the alfalfa. A moderate rate of nitrogen needs to be applied for the grass to grow, even if some of the nitrogen is used by the alfalfa. If no nitrogen is applied to this mixed forage system, the alfalfa will dominate the system and the grass will have poor nutritive value because very little nitrogen transfer occurs from alfalfa to the grass, especially in the first year or so of the mixed system.

The grass and alfalfa will respond similarly to fertilization with phosphorus, potassium, sulfur, etc. if these plant nutrients are deficient in the soil. Alfalfa needs a higher soil pH than most grasses in order to produce adequate yields. If your soil is acidic, it should have been limed before seeding grass and alfalfa, but limestone, if needed to raise soil pH, can still be applied to an established stand, but a fine limestone would do a better job of adjusting soil pH when limestone cannot be incorporated (mixed) into the soil. Most grasses respond poorly to applied boron, but alfalfa needs boron especially if the soil is acidic and is limed to pH near 7. Again, a soil test will be a help to determine the need for applied boron.

A greater problem than how to fertilize a mixed grass/alfalfa system is going to come from grazing and making hay. Cattle may graze the alfalfa and leave the grass that then would have to be cut for hay. Attempting to force the cattle to eat the grass can cause you to leave the cattle on the system too long so that they will begin trampling and eating the new alfalfa growth. Cutting the mixed system for hay will involve uneven drying times for the grass/alfalfa. The grass likely will be ready to bale before the alfalfa is properly dried because alfalfa has thicker stems, unless the alfalfa stems are crushed during cutting to enhance moisture loss.

This has been our experience with mixed Coastal bermudagrass/alfalfa systems on Coastal Plain soils in Eastern Texas.


----------

